# Bloodline for me



## D-tones (May 21, 2008)

First post ive been reading for a LONG time and am wanting some opinions from you guys. Im looking for an APBT that has a good amount of energy and (playfull) while still having the bulky muscle look. I want it to be of one of the bigger ones without it being a BYB. Im not looking to breed or anything like that. Just looking for one thats well built and energetic.

Also if you guys choose to give me an opinion on selecting the right blood. Can you also give the characteristics of that blood. So that way I can pick what would be best suited for me. If you need any other info dont hesitate.

Thanks, 
Kodie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you look at dogs that have more Amstaff in them like my female you get that small hyper pitbull but with the Amstaff bulk. My female is 100% energy lol but if you see her in person she is all muscle and is very bulky for her size.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*ya,
you want a amstaff,stay away from blue dogs also..........*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have a personal like of the Lar-San line, if you can find someone breeding it right. (The original heads of the Lar-San line are both passed away.) In size, they are pretty standard, but I've noticed that the males tend to be at the larger end of that, and some of them over-standard, but still well-built. They're great working dogs and show dogs. Really one of those lines that is multi-purpose. Drawbacks are some funky dentition at times, occasional day blindness, and other scattered health issues, but probably no more than most modern day show lines. 

Oh yeah, they're also predominantly rednose dogs, so I hope you like that color.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *ya,
> you want a amstaff,stay away from blue dogs also..........*


why do you say stay away from the blues? just asking, im planning on buying eigther a staffy or an apbt within the next 2 years and im doing my research.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Because its just harder to find a real apbt within the lines that tend to be blue in color,these dogs are usually very bulky,short and blue,alot of blue dogs are of questionable linage,have skin issues[predisposed to mange apperantly]are marketed as the real,or ultimate apbt,are peddled by unscruples breeders only concerned with the bottom line "cash flow".
There are good blue dogs out there,duel registered mostly but youll have to sift through alot of crap to find something decent.Or possably your interested in a bully type dog?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I have a personal like of the Lar-San line, if you can find someone breeding it right. (The original heads of the Lar-San line are both passed away.) In size, they are pretty standard, but I've noticed that the males tend to be at the larger end of that, and some of them over-standard, but still well-built. They're great working dogs and show dogs. Really one of those lines that is multi-purpose. Drawbacks are some funky dentition at times, occasional day blindness, and other scattered health issues, but probably no more than most modern day show lines.
> 
> Oh yeah, they're also predominantly rednose dogs, so I hope you like that color.


Oooooo....a Lar-san's pup, they are good looking dogs, you wouldn't be a bit partial now would you


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Oooooo....a Lar-san's pup, they are good looking dogs, you wouldn't be a bit partial now would you


Shhhh... oke:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Shhhh... oke:


It's ok I am just jealous! LOL


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Why,it looks {by your avatar]that you already have one,or something very close..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Furreal, don't be jealous. Sydney is a sexy beast.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

cane76 said:


> Why,it looks {by your avatar]that you already have one,or something very close..


Yes I love my girl, she is my Heart Dog:love2: ...she may be 100% APBT, she may not...I have no way of knowing for sure.

I only wish she wasn't a BYB pup at times...I was naive I knew what I wanted in a puppy, I had fallen in love with my BF APBT Lady, so I wanted one of course! (Again naive) my BF was "friends" with the owners and knew the parents visually represented what I wanted in a puppy, and I knew I wanted a buckskin rednose with very little to no white markings. I knew I didn't want to spend a fortune, and I thought papered meant show dog (I thought show dogs were stupid and had a lot of health problems, I had no idea of working dogs) I was allowed first pick female, and and with the affordable price of $100 I patiently waited.

I could have not asked for a more perfect APBT papered or not, she is everything the breed is said to represent and more! I am no expert so as far as her conformation, it could be off. But in all the pictures and examples I have seen she fits a "working dog" conformation a little better then the "show dog" conformation. For all I know there might not really be a difference, but to me she is perfect.

I went to a UKC weight pull last year, and I had so many people coming up to me complementing me on Syd, and asking what lines she was bred with...and I felt sad to say "I have no idea..."

I just feel like I am now more knowledgeable and wouldn't support a BYB again . I consider my self lucky. I love my dog with all my heart, but BYB are a roll of the dice. I would love a dog with a name that I can be proud of, and make proud...not just a flashy name one that gets carelessly thrown around, but one I find to be prestigious. I love this breed and I want the "True APBT" to continue on and I want to do my part.

Lar-sans/Matrix/Caragan/Ro-ki Reds they are beautiful......so you know sometime maybe in the next few years when I am ready I would love to be momma to one of these or some mix of these lines...:love2:

WOW didn't mean to cry about it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sydney said:


> I could have not asked for a more perfect APBT papered or not


I see GRCH dogs that don't look half as good as her. She is %100 what I consider APBT. Her bloodline- pure cutie.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is a couple pictures of my BLUE dogs.......


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

OldFort, while I appreciate the sentiment, I agree that its hard to find decent blues. When I was in the early stages of researching breeders many years ago, I thought I'd like a blue dog, so I started looking for that. The breeders who were consistently producing blues _typically_ weren't worth a second look. And the breeders who who met my standards -- titles, health tests, standard size, no overbreeding, selling on contract, etc. -- weren't breeding for the blue color. (They might get a blue pup in a litter with blacks and blue fawns, but they weren't "breeding blues" per se.)

At any rate, I'm perfectly happy with my rednose dogs now, and have no desire for anything else. But I'm glad I gave up my original search instead of ending up with a possible case of buyer's remorse. With so many now just breeding strictly _for_ the color, and with the color being closely tied to bullies, I can see why people would shy away from it. Hopefully with time, the fad breeding will settle down, and people will focus on producing a nice, moderate, balanced dog, no matter what the color.

I'm diggin' that blue/white male, BTW. He's nice looking.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> you want a amstaff,stay away from blue dogs also..........


yeah I just feel that ALL BLUE dogs get lumped into ONE group!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

a working dog is a working dog. color should have no relevance in how a working prospect should be viewed


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wheezie said:


> a working dog is a working dog. color should have no relevance in how a working prospect should be viewed


ok,
But in the apbt arena you gotta be carefull when dealing with blue coated dogs,im not wrong for saying that.
ofk has good dogs,no doubt, but beyond the tnt/eli crosses[i believe thats andy's line?]most dogs lack working type temperment and structure,many are also crosses,i dont believe that to be just my opinion,thats common knowledge.....if im wrong then let me know and provide proof........


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

well if your theory that blue only derives from amstaffs.. then they are all crosses to begin with. what i am saying is this, it is just as dumb to get a dog because it is a paticular color as it is to not get a dog because it is "blue" if it has the temperment and drive to work but you dont want the dog because of its color or because you dont want the stigma of having a blue dog... well i just think thats dumb. 

i agree that almost 100% of blues out there are bulldog croses breed strictly for size and color, no real attention given to temperment, structure or working ability. This still is no deterent to me ever owning a good working Blue" dog, i could care less if its called a cur or not, if it works it works


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wheezie said:


> i could care less if its called a cur or not, if it works it works


It does not necessarily make the dog a cur. That would have to be determined in the traditional way. I don't see why a the color of a dog would determine his working ability. It has nothing to do with it. BUT, I do agree that the vast majority of blue dogs are really just good for nothing. Nothing to do with the color itself, but the overpopulation of that particular color. POP and OFK are prime examples of the exception. If I was interested in a blue dog, I would start there. JMO


----------

